# hey to all you dead boy and ghouls.



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey whats up all! I'm new Philly,pa. i have been haunting since i was 12 i started out at the rec center haunted house and been working at hayrides/houses ever since. in 1999 to 2001 i worked at spooky world in MA.
i worked at rivers edge hayride in NJ. i have helped design other peoples yards and even done some fundraiser haunted houses for a few charities around here. im always looking to make/learn new things. so i just wanted to drop in and say hi. My name is Mike and im back from the dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!:zombie:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! awesome that you do so much for the charities! welcome to the forum!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome! You definately are in the right place to learn new things :jol:!


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey i try and do what i can to help out. and from what i see around here i can def learn a lot things.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hi Mike, Nice to have ya onboard!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow thats one hell of a commute---philly to boston
WELCOME


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, sleeper!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mike!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy Mike, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mike


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

pyro said:


> wow thats one hell of a commute---philly to boston
> WELCOME


Hahahaha i guess it would be. I used to live in providence R.I .


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Howdy Mike and welcome


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome! Me and a group of relatives used to go to the River's Edge hayride. had a blast.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the party, Mike!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Hope you'll like it here.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hello Mike nice to meet you. I would love to hear about some of your spooky world stories. I tried to go there in 2004 when i went to Salem, but it was closed down that year,now i dont know if i will ever get a chance to see it. It is a legendary place to me,have always wanted to go and was so close to making it, only to be thwarted.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Mike. Welcome aboard. If you're ever in the area, and want to meet some really bizarre people (I mean that in the nicest way, of course..hehehe) feel free to come join up the with NJ/PA haunters. We always welcome fresh meat! Our get togethers are always posted in the gatherings and events section in here.


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

hello from one newbie to another!!! there sure is a ton of good....er great stuff here, i hope you have as much fun as i am


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome mike!


----------

